# New mh owners in the dark about everything!



## Kobby (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi all we have just bought an auto trail Cheyenne 96, our first mh and we have everything to learn! Firstly we were told that outside fridge vents need to be removed when in use, but it isn't obvious how they come off. Secondly, there is a grey box mounted above the rcb (I think that is what it is called) we have no idea what it is/does, it has a switch on it which doesn't illuminate whichever way I press it. Thirdly the fridge rocker switch (for 12v) didn't work so we replaced it, but original one obviously burnt at the rear, what would have caused this? Any help/advice very gratefully received. Have haynes mh book coming in post, but not sure if it will answer Qs!


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi
I don't have your type of mh, but are you sure you have covers on the fridge vents not just the vents, the light you mention could be the EHU light when you are plugged in to

a power supply on site or at home try it it may be that. Peter

I hope you enjoy your new van.


----------

